# Error 1158 - Microsoft Rise of Legends



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just bought a computer and received a couple free games along with it - Age of Empires III and Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends. When I try to install Rise of Nations, first, AutoRun does not kick in, and I have to go into the cd manually to run the setup. I tried starting setup.exe. When I do so, I get an error with the number 1158, but with no description - simply the number. Then, the box closes and setup quits. I've been able to install AoE and several other games and applications through my optical drive. Also, I was able to install on a different pc.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Welcome aboard! And thanks for your system specs :up:

I found this tidbit HERE:

"_Cannot install on a machine running Windows XP Service Pack 2: 
Uninstalling Service Pack 2, running Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends Setup, and then reinstalling Service Pack 2 and any critical updates should resolve this issue." _

That sounds like a big hassle to me, but it could work. I would attempt to contact your 'puter's maker first, to see if they have an easier solution. You'd think that bundled software would work right out of the box.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

I believe SP2 came on my PC to begin with. Can I even uninstall it? Also, how would I go about uninstalling and reinstalling it?

With some quick research, I saw Windows says I have to go to Add/Remove and click Show Updates and remove SP2 - but since I think SP2 came installed, I don't see it there and therefore cannot remove it...


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Oh, I was going to mention Add/Remove since I've used that method myself with SP2...

System Restore is another way - but if SP2 was pre-installed it would roll your system back to the way it was before you even received it. If you can even find a restore point that goes back that far. It would say "Installed Service pack 2" on the list of restore points.
Then after installing your game, you can undo the last restore to roll forward. Be sure to create a restore point for today (though I believe one will be created automatically).

There is an alternate method of removing SP2, but first try installing the game in Safe Mode (repeatedly tap F8 during boot-up) so you won't have to go through all that (hopefully).


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

I talked to Microsoft and they are sending me a new set of discs. I tried installing with a safe boot first, then safemode, and several other things but to no help. If when I receive the discs there is still a problem, I'll update this post.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Cool  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, the CDs came in. It begins to install, and now, by chance, I have a new and completely unrelated error. I get a 1305 error, where it is unable to read a certain .wav file. I tried to install on another pc and it hangs up at the exact same place - unable to read this certain file. The entire 1st CD installs, but this file on the 2nd is where it is getting the error. 

I assume it's another defective disc. 

What do you think?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I think you're most likely right, IMHO. 
Esp since it failed at the same point on two different systems.

1305 is an error commonly due to defective media. Bummer that you may have got such from Microsoft. Disk errors happen, though.

I'd call up and tell them about it, send a new packet and hope it works.

Curious, has MS mentioned anything about uninstalling your current SP2, installing the game(s), and then reinstalling SP2 from the disks?
Or are they suggesting just putting a new install of SP2 on top of what you have?


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

I ran an Xcopy and determined that disk 2 is defective. After 4 separate phone calls and a total of 2 hours on hold, I finally got them to send me a new set. Should be here next week. 

I guess, just like last time, I'll have to update once they arrive.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

:up: Still got my fingers crossed for ya. 

Was just thinkin', after all you've been through...I sure hope you enjoy the games, if they ever get installed properly


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah... I'm unable to read the exact same file on the new CDs as well. I'm out of ideas... I think I'll just have to give up...


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

How about downloading SP2 from Windows Update instead of using disks?

What you could do is try removing sp2 first, via this method:

Use the hidden $NtServicePackUninstall$ folder

1. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe* in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. When the Windows XP Service Pack 2 Removal Wizard starts, click Next. 
3. Follow the instructions on the screen to remove Windows XP SP2.

Then install your games.

Go to Windows Update to re-install SP2 and any critical updates.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Wait, I think my brain went kinda sideways, so I reread your posts.

You are getting the 1305 error on the GAME disk, right?


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Correct - on the game disk. 1305 Error saying it cannot read/find a certain .wav file.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Did you try running xcopy on the new disk, like you did with the originals?
Or try the new ones on another computer or optical drive?
Or even try accessing the file from the CD itself?

If you can post the exact name/size of wav file needed, maybe we can find a download and go ahead and place it in the game's installation folder on your hard drive. You should have a partially populated folder already, from the previous install attempts, if your haven't deleted them. A fresh readable file might be seen during the install and then proceed normally.
This would be something to try, but if the new disk is faulty as well, there may actually be quite a few files that can't be read.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes - ran the Xcopy and received the same message as the last disk.

D:\CDCheck.exe
D:\Disk2C~1.cab
File creation error - The parameter is incorrect

I tried the install on another pc, my girlfriend's, and again received the same error.

Also, can't seem to find the file on the CD itself. Inside the cabinet file, each one is named in a long series of numbers and letters, so I can't determine which is which.

Anyway, here is the entire error message on disk 2 - "Error 1305.Error reading from file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Rise of Legends\audio\fx\Exp_Sml_1_dist.wav. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it."

Also, I have three sets of these disks now - the original that came with the PC which the CDs look different that the replacements, and the 2 sets of replacements. On the set that came with the PC, there was a problem with disk 1 so I couldn't begin installation. These ones have a problem with disk 2 but I can begin installation. Is there anyway to make it work with different sets?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Fade2White12 said:


> Also, I have three sets of these disks now - the original that came with the PC which the CDs look different that the replacements, and the 2 sets of replacements. On the set that came with the PC, there was a problem with disk 1 so I couldn't begin installation. These ones have a problem with disk 2 but I can begin installation. Is there anyway to make it work with different sets?


I think that this is a very good idea. It may or may not work, but worth a try, what have you got to lose at this point?

Choose the disk 1 that let's you get started, then when prompted use the original disk 2 (which doesn't have a problem ...as far as we know, right?).

But be aware that the VERSION of the game should be exactly the same for both sets of disks, but that's a guess...you said they look different, but that might just be marketing.
I'm not sure how to find out that info except by inspecting the CDs, but I'd try it anyway.


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, it won't work. Once I initiate install with the one set and use disk two from the original set, it says it cannot find a file. I think because the first set was OEM with my PC, and these replacements are retail replacements.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I'm out of ideas on this, sorry Fade2.

Over 250 folks have looked your thread but no one else has chimed in.

I'm going to notify a moderator or two, to see if they can help.

Otherwise, I think you need another set of disks (that frigging WORKS  ).
I know seems unlikely the two sets of CDs would be bad in the same way.

Now it comes down to bad media, or your optical drive.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Looking at the latest error that you recieved, does the Exp_Sml_1_dist.wav exist on the pc? if not, as it says it doesn't, try this, as you've nothing to lose.

Are all the wav files in C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Rise of Legends\audio\fx\ roughly the same size? If so, either look for one online, or have a look in C:\Windows\media

Then, rightclick and choose Copy, and then paste into the C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Rise of Legends\audio\fx\ folder. Then, rightclick and choose Rename. Rename it to Exp_Sml_1_dist.wav

If it doesn't show the .wav at the end, before you change it, go to Tools | options. View tab. Untick Hide Extensions for known file types, apply and OK. Then, rename it as above.

It may not need the same size wav file, as its just searching for the name.

Then try the second CD again, which I think are the replacment ones, not the original ones.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Jake0001 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just saw your messages. I'm having the EXACT same problem with a brand new PC, this game. I'm on my second set of install disks, which ALSO didn't work. I got my pc from CyberPower (custom speced) and am happy with everything else. What gives? Where did Fade get his PC? CyberPower (I assume)? What optical drive are you using? Lets compare notes... perhaps we can fiure it out...


----------



## Fade2White12 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry this took so long to respond - but anyway, yes I did happen to get it from CyberPower, as I normally do not spend $50 on games and got this for free. Anyway, I'm sure the PC manufacturer has very little if any correlation to the game not working. I have since tried the new set on two other Dell pcs, along with an HP - still no dice. 

One of the first things I tried was inserting another .wav in place of the missing file. I forget what error I got as a result, but it still did not work.

I have since just given up, as I really do not want to have to spend hours on the phone with Microsoft just to get a new set sent to me, for the third straight time.... 

Anyway, thanks for your help, but it looks like I'm out of luck, and out of patience. The only way I could get it to work, it seems, is if someone sent me the files off of their Disk 2. However, I haven't found anyone that could or would do that.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Could you re-check what the error message was when you used the renamed wav file? Just curious, as it could help in some way. Was it Internal error 2349?

eddie


----------

